# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Сетевые атаки  >  Настройка Comodo Firewall

## Apmyp

Подскажите как правильно настроить, а то пока можно сказать никакой пользы, тесты проваливает

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## rodocop

Вас на Гугле не забанили часом? ;-) А то он решает, как и раньше:
http://forum.ru-board.com/topic.cgi?...=197&limit=1#1
http://forums.comodo.com/10551086108...-t20632.0.html

----------


## VictorVG

*Apmyp*,

Честно говоря, плюньте Вы на тесты - половина их них написана не корректно - воспроизводимость их результатов близка нулю, а оставшиеся пишутся для того, чтобы прорекламировать конкретное решение конкретной фирмы. Реально достаточно поставить например связку типа аппаратного роутера с NAT и настроить локальный брандмауэр по схеме "по умолчанию всё запрещено, нужное разрешаем" и всё. Ну и антивирус. Не плохо ведёт себя McAffe i8.8 p1 EE особенно коли у него включены защита доступа и защита от переполнения буфера. Это позволяет снять с выполнения значительную часть заразы, а если у Вас ещё и Process Hacker 2.27 SVN релиз 4946 встанет (его Вы сами скомпилите или на ру-борде у меня в ссылках найдёте - я его из исходников собираю по мере обновления, но, специально его не перевожу - переводить надо сообщения в исходниках, а они обновляются часто. а "перевод" бинарника приводит к его повреждению - например настройки не сохраняются или программа вылетает при запуске, то у Вас будет и ещё один мощный инструмент для управления системой и защиты от зловредов, в том числе и от руткитов - РН умеет детектировать и скрытые процессы, и управлять ими.

----------


## Никита Соловьев

*VictorVG*,

Человек, очевидно, ищет защиту для домашнего компьютера, а *McAfee VirusScan Enterprise 8.8i* продаётся только крупным корпоративным клиентам.

----------


## Apmyp

> Вас на Гугле не забанили часом? ;-) А то он решает, как и раньше:
> http://forum.ru-board.com/topic.cgi?...=197&limit=1#1
> http://forums.comodo.com/10551086108...-t20632.0.html


 Вот спасибо, да не не забанили, просто наверное плохо искал, нашел только одну статью, но она не очень содержательная была  :Smiley:

----------


## 100t

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WmZPMVr_iMw  :Smiley:  Там все хорошо разжевали

----------


## Apmyp

Спасибо всем, тему можно закрывать  :Smiley:

----------

